# can anyone tell me the year of the gun



## Shorty_85 (Mar 1, 2012)

im looking for the year this smith and wesson 38........the barrel say 38 s. odd letteriing w. speacial ctg....the handle reads c 55776......smith and wesson trade mark is on the right side of the revolver.....thanks all for info ahead of time


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

smith and wesson customer service will tell you, they are just a phone call away and free.


----------



## Shorty_85 (Mar 1, 2012)

lol you know i didnt even think about that i was looking for the year for my father inlaw


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

Shorty_85 said:


> lol you know i didnt even think about that i was looking for the year for my father inlaw


if you are trying to find the age of your father in law, i suggest that you cut him in half and count the rings


----------



## Shorty_85 (Mar 1, 2012)

lol...funny stuff...but i meant i was looking for the age of the gun for my father in law


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

OK, then cut the _gun_ in half and count its rings.

Failing that, phone S&W customer service.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

My Standard Catalog of S&W lists the following for the "C" serial number prefix.

Models: 10, 11, 12, 45, Aircrewman and their pre-model variations: C1-C223998 1948-1951

Customer Service _may_ be able to narrow that down, but they may also tell you to send them $50 for the history letter.


----------



## Shorty_85 (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks bruce for the info


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

customer service does give the exact year..... i have used them many times BUT thats the only thing you get for free, no date, no original purchaser..... just the year


----------

